# Oil Pump Jack



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Pump jacks are a piece of cake.. Once you've done one they are all pretty much the same..
Controls on most that I've done are straight forward... 
- Vibration switch up near the walking beam. (Usually a Murphy earthquake style switch)
- Presco at the wellhead. Client usually specs auto reset or not..
- Stuffing box pressure switch at the wellhead.
- Tail switch, where needed, adjacent to the hand brake.
- VFD mounted on the concrete pad at the back end of the jack.

Some have also had H2S detection right at the wellhead.. Remote shutdowns, tank level switches, etc..
Wire them all in series for an electric jack and in parallel for a gas jack...

For the presco and stuffing box, I usually run SOW to an receptacle at the front end of the jack, so that when a service rig comes on, they aren't destroying the cable when they disconnect them...


----------

